# Finished Up Home Made Board



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Well, I need another Brick and nobody in town has one so there will be an addition and the deletion of the 2 far right wall warts, which is a temporary solution. Got the wiring reasonably neat and tidy. Used cable ties to hold down the pedals, wanted to get away from velcro. I think (but haven't tried) I could hold the sucker upside down and nothing would fall off. Oh, and a couple pedal length cables short, I'll replace particularly the one on the top row.

I think you can see everything but....

Top Row L-R
Korg Pitchblack Tuner - got it yesterday, nicer than old TU-2
MXR Carbon Copy
Volz Phaser - from a pawn shop in Saskatoon in about '95 for $20, sounds great. I bought a Boss to replace it and ended up giving the Boss to my son.
Boss Chorus
MXR 10 band EQ
Marshall JH-1 Jackhammer - I'm a big fan of this overdrive, but the distortion side is garbage.

Bottom Row L-R
FoxxRoxx Captain Coconut 2 - Jimi Hendrix in a box, Univibe-Fuzz-Octave Fuzz
Way Huge Swollen Pickle - Big Muff style fuzz
Menatone Red Snapper - great clear overdrive
Keeley Java Boost - Treble booster but with toggle for mid (where I use it) or full range boost
Bad Monkey - meh don't like it much except as a boost into some of the other pedals, where it works well.
Marshall ED-1 Compressor - underrated!


Rear:









Top down:


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Looks pretty good. Wish I was a handy man. But I really don't have one bit of handy man skills in me. So I went out this weekend and bought a Furhman.


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

Nice!

Can you tell me about the "Way Huge" Fuzz?
One of my pal was lookin to buy one,but was short on Info.
Is it a "Pure" fuzz..or more like a OD crossover fuzz?

Thanks

Frank:smile:


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Well, it's a Big Muff pi type fuzz first.

The small knobs are amazing. The 'scoop' on the left does just that, turn left for scooped tone and tighter fuzz, turn right opens up with much more mids. But the real magic is in the other right small knob, 'crunch'. Takes it from compressed and choked at far left, turn right you get veryyy open and more overdrive like character, something I have not heard before in a Muff clone.

It also has internal trim pots to further adjust but I haven't opened it up yet.


----------



## shredman (Feb 24, 2009)

Try the Godlike Powerall. No noise, powers 10 or more pedals for $50 or so.


----------



## Last_Train (Nov 27, 2008)

believe it is spelled Godlyke PA-9 if someone wanted to do a search, says up to 20 9v pedals, ha


----------



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

Just a question: Why don't you have the tuner as the first pedal in your series?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

vasthorizon said:


> Just a question: Why don't you have the tuner as the first pedal in your series?


Space primarily, I wanted the CC2 where it is and certain dirt pedals before that. I used to run my TU2 first in line, I'm not noticing any difference with this Korg last in line. Actually, yes I am - the fuzzfoot in the CC2 is much more spitty and 'round', which I quite like. Not sure if it's a cause/effect thing or not. Bottom line, it's working good as is so far.


----------



## dino (Jan 6, 2009)

*Nice but ....*

I remember those days of separate pedals. I resolved all the hassles with single pedals and use a Boss GT8. You look like your having fun with your project though and keep up the good work.

Dino


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

I got rid of an ME-50 and a GT-6 to go back to individual pedals. You get clearer sound and way less hiss this way if you do it right. The GT series all-in one units sound to processed for me. Nice rack by the way.


----------



## monty (Feb 9, 2009)

I lasted about a week with a multi FX deal.
I just found pedals a simpler deal.


----------

